# Our Animals Our Earth



## Stuart (Jul 26, 2016)

So I wanted to start using APS as a platform to start sharing some details of those in the Herp Community who are actively out there educating and making folks aware of the various Australian Reptiles and other fauna that we are fascinated by.

Our Animals Our Earth go that much further to educate and share their love of All Fauna and Flora with everyone by way of books, shirts, demonstrations and knowledge. They are often out and about and some of the photographs they take, use and share is absolutely phenomenal and it needs to be checked out and shared. 
Rebecca and Tie's enthusiasm to share and educate through photography and discussion is something special and folks are often coming back with praise which is more than well deserved and its why I think they need to be recognized. 

Please check them out at www.ouranimalsourearth.com or click the banner on the site and support them by sharing the site and the excellent work they do and if you are in the Kuranda area, pop into their store and say hi. 






​
Please note that this isn't an advertising post, my goal here is to actively start recognising those who are promoting and educating the Herp Community . My writing style needs more than a little work and hopefully as time goes on, I'll get a bit better at it.


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 27, 2016)

That's run by the Eippers right? They are doing awesome work, saw their FB page


----------



## eipper (Jul 27, 2016)

HI Bredlifreak,

Our animals Our earth is run by Rebecca Koller and my wife Tie. I have very little to do with the business other than lugging boxes around and helping man a stall here or there. 

The work they do is tremendous and I love the fact they are using their businesses to help various conservation and wildlife related causes not only here in Australia but also abroad.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## eipper (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Our animals, our earth is holding an awesome competition over of their facebook page. Basically most likes on your pic of an animal/pet etc and the critter is drawn by Rebecca to be made into a shirt- of course this means if you won you would get a free shirt as well as having your own animal immortalized as a piece of art!

The only bad thing about this comp is I am banned from entering 

cheers,
Scott


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 7, 2016)

I have a couple of shirts from them. They are awesome quality. One is the red belly shirt which is my red belly from a picture taken by my mate Barry Kiepe.


----------



## Stuart (Sep 7, 2016)

andynic07 said:


> I have a couple of shirts from them. They are awesome quality. One is the red belly shirt which is my red belly from a picture taken by my mate Barry Kiepe.



I have that shirt. Stunning animal.


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

